# Vegetarian Pulled Pork



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in the process of making vegetarian pulled pork tonight. I know most here eat meat but may have some friends or spouses that don't. Anyways, if you're interested in pictures with directions let me know. I don't want to spend the time if no one here is interested in vegetarian BBQ lol. But, if you are, I'd be glad to share =)!!


----------



## wailord (Oct 27, 2016)

To be honest, I am not a vegetarian, but I really am interested in your recipe! And will try it some day. I love new things.

Please share your vegetarian BBQ, thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree , please share.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am curious how one makes vegetarian pulled pork.  Please share.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

You got it =), keep an eye on the thread. Note, it does not taste just like pork by any means. My fiancee cannot eat meat and misses BBQ. She loves this stuff. There are vegetarian recipes out there but I completely changed it to make it more meat lover friendly.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

What is it based on?


----------



## betaboy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm interested!


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

wbf610 said:


> What is it based on?


 This is the original, which I have made exactly as she has. I just like it more BBQ-like =)


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

IMG_6036.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6032.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6034.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6035.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6037.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6039.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6040.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016


















IMG_6042.JPG



__ booplesmoke
__ Oct 27, 2016






1. Young Jack fruit in water not syrup 

2. You'll want to cut the cores out which are the hard part

3. Shred the jackfruit, I usually like to use disposable pans but didn't have one

4. Add the ingredients, don't over do it, this isn't meat. (just a dash of whiskey and liquid smoke) I like to add butter as well (DON'T ADD SAUCE YET)

5. Brown the jackfruit on your rig, I used a traeger on high since it never seems to burn anything. You can play with the temp. 

6. Add desired amount of sauce and crank your rig down to smoking temperatures. This allows the sauce to set and get some smoke.

7. Timing varies based on your set up, just keep an eye on it.

8. I like to wrap the buns in a damp paper towel and microwave them for about 20 seconds

9. Enjoy

10. Here to answer any questions, if you try it, let me know what you think =).

Also, the world is yours. Alter this anyway you like. This is just what works for me


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good stuff! I make this for my ex-vegetarian wife. Have to order the jack fruit online as there is nowhere here that carries it. 

First time she had it was in Kauai a few years back. We stopped at a place that did all kinds of cooking with jack fruit .tasty! 

Points!


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

booplesmoke said:


> This is the original, which I have made exactly as she has. I just like it more BBQ-like =)


 

She was interesting!   "Looks like pulled pork", not quite, but close.  

What is jack fruit?  Never heard of it.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

Points for you!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 27, 2016)

I bet if you smoked the jack fruit for a bit it will add that BBQ flavor to it.

Looks great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

wbf610 said:


> She was interesting! "Looks like pulled pork", not quite, but close.
> 
> What is jack fruit? Never heard of it.


I have no idea other than I get it in a can at the Asian market ;)


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> I bet if you smoked the jack fruit for a bit it will add that BBQ flavor to it.
> 
> Looks great and thanks for sharing.


My fiancee doesn't like too much smoke flavor, that's why I sneak it in when I add the sauce. Do as you wish though =) I love the smoke flavor, I bet it would be great.


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

wbf610 said:


> Points for you!


Thank you =)!


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Good stuff! I make this for my ex-vegetarian wife. Have to order the jack fruit online as there is nowhere here that carries it.
> 
> First time she had it was in Kauai a few years back. We stopped at a place that did all kinds of cooking with jack fruit .tasty!
> 
> Points!


Post pictures =) Good luck! I'm sure she'll love it. Jack fruit is good, I agree.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2016)

That looks really good!

I'm going to look for the jack fruit.

Thanks for sharing.

Al


----------



## adam15 (Oct 28, 2016)

I will have to give that a try.  My wife is a vegetarian and I am always looking for things to smoke for her...Thanks for this great idea!


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Very creative, and it sure looks tasty!







I've never come across jackfruit before. The most exotic I have seen is dragon fruit so I had to ask Google about the flavor and what I got was very conflicting. Some people thought it had a meatiness and had a pork flavor, where others said it was mealy and was kind of fruity.

Well, if I ever come across some I'll have to try it myself and find out!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2016)

That's great!  I'll try this sometime just to say I did!

Points for the show and creativity.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 28, 2016)

Never have tried jack fruit before.  Is there something that it is comparable to?


----------



## booplesmoke (Oct 28, 2016)

BBQBrett said:


> Never have tried jack fruit before.  Is there something that it is comparable to?



I've never had anything like it. Make sure you get young jackfruit in water. Grown jackfruit actually tastes like fruit but the young doesn't taste like much at all. Maybe a little like hearts of palm??


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 28, 2016)

booplesmoke said:


> BBQBrett said:
> 
> 
> > Never have tried jack fruit before.  Is there something that it is comparable to?
> ...



Thanks.  If I can find some in my area I may have to try this.  Have never really done any vegetarian dishes but I would be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Oct 29, 2016)

That's crazy! (in a good way) :biggrin: points for creativity!


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a meatatarian, but this deserves points

for creativity and presentation.

Points to you.

 Ed


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2016)

Way cool! Points for teaching me something new!

Disco


----------



## booplesmoke (Nov 1, 2016)

So I just tried something new and it came out even better. I combined all of the ingredients "sauce included" and wrapped it in banana leaves. The flavor from the leaves were awesome, uniquely sweet :).


----------

